# Is it possible to purchase a...



## danteh (15 Oct 2010)

2 CMBG Shoulder Patch? I can't find one ANYWHERE online to buy I was wondering if anyone had any insight to this.


----------



## DominikEthier (16 Oct 2010)

Have you checked cpgear? They sell just about everything  8)


----------



## danteh (16 Oct 2010)

ya I did check, they dont sell it


----------

